# Boxer babies



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I posted in birth announcements when our goat had her babies and our boxer was only a week and a half later than her. So without further ado, we have 6 happy healthy boxer babies... Pics to follow.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my..Boxers are my favorite dog breed!!! Had several throughout the years...Love the dark brindle!!!They all look well fed!!
We have a Boxer hound dog cross right now who is worth her weight in Gold and some around here!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My mom has a boxer /beagle cross if you can imagine that cross. He is the most lovable, sweetest natured, dog in the world. He puts up with so much guff from my wire haired terrier. He is never the least bit mean to anyone or anything. He is however I think one of the dumbest and laziest dogs I have ever seen. 
The pups are cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are way too cute!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Awwww. Such cute little smooshy faces


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh! So adorable! I love puppies!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very cute. Just makes me want to pick them up and cuddle them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ahh!! I want one!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Awwwwwww they are adorable!  Congrats on the puppies


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks all. They are so squishy and fun, their eyes are just starting to open today (some of them). Can't wait for them to become mobile, it's such a fun stage but it will also be hectic with online classes and two kids to homeschool plus getting ready for winter around here.... Oh the joys of having babies. I will be getting mom fixed as soon as these puppies go home, we hadn't planned on having any puppies from her but our nieces and nephews didn't know that the dogs were supposed to be separated, even if they were sad about it...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soooo cute!!! they look very well fed!!! love those smushy faces!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So sweet! I love boxers! Great family dogs.


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Eyes are opening!! Babies are so much fun!!!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Awww so cute-- we had a pair of Boxers for years and years (last one made it one month shy of her 14th birthday!) Love 'em such great family dogs and so kid friendly!


----------

